# Looking for "Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate Forms Manual"



## Ceicei (Mar 6, 2004)

I am looking to buy a new or unused "Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate Forms Manual", version 3.0 (or newer).  This manual is generally spiral-bound paperback that lists step by step of forms in American Kenpo as taught by Mr. Edmund Parker. There is space on each page to add own personal notes.  It is printed by Ed Parker Enterprises, which I believe is run by his son.

Please let me know where I can purchase one and for how much.

Thank you,

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 6, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I am looking to buy a new "Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate Forms Manual", version 3.0 (or newer).  Thank you,- Ceicei



Contact Ed Parker Jr. @  ej@edparkerjr.com or artnative@earthlink.net.

 :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 6, 2004)

Thank you, Mr. C.  I have sent Mr. Parker Jr. an inquiry about the manual.

- Ceicei


----------



## TheEdge883 (Mar 8, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Thank you, Mr. C.  I have sent Mr. Parker Jr. an inquiry about the manual.
> 
> - Ceicei



Let us know if it's available. I would like a copy of it too.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 15, 2004)

I finally got an email reply from Mr. Ed Parker Jr.  This is what he wrote:



> Sorry to not respond quickly I was out of town.  You can send $60 plus 8 for shipping and handling to:
> 
> (mailing address)
> 
> ...


 
I didn't put the address down in this post, because I'm not sure if he wants it known everywhere.  It looks like to be the address of the dojo on Colorado Blvd in Pasadena, CA.  If you want the address, PM me.

- Ceicei


----------

